# Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady due 2/11



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well... she's past when I'd hoped she'd deliver 
Foxy is my first retained doe out of Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope and Ol Country 38 Murphy, she's one of quads and will turn 2 years March 8. She's bred with Zanzabeez ZSR Burnt to a Crisp so theres chance for polled kids.

As of today, her udder is filling, ligs are soft and low and she is HUGE!
These pics were taken yesterday and seeing them now, I realize I should have taken a pic of her udder today because it's double this size :dance:

I'm either in for an early morning delivery or hopefully before 3pm tomorrow and I don't think I should expect less than triplets


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She's looking great! And big!! Good luck! I can't wait to see what she has!! It's hard to believe she's almost two already!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She started out as the smallest of the quads too  Thank you Skyla for remembering who she is :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice Doe, they always make us wait don't they. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Your welcome  :hug:

My guys seem to be going late too..  I have one due today and one tomorrow and both are gonna go late  and Mazie went late lol!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Pretty girl! Good luck with kidding, hope she doesn't keep you waiting much longer


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anything yet Liz? Foxy is such a pretty baby, I remember her too when she was little  Has it really been 2 years? time flies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Restless and I can tell she's contracting, Hoping and Praying that her first delivery is as smooth as her own birth was 2 years ago


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Getting close! Thinking pink and praying all goes well!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prayers sent your way!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Why is it that when a doe is in labor here that everyone else has to have such big mouths? All have hay and fresh warm water but the constant yapping hasn't stopped :hair:

Definate contractions but no sign of any birth goo yet


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Valentines kids!! Exciting; cant wait to see.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, how exciting, please keep us posted and all the best.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Call in to vet  Not dilating, kids moving though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully things go well for you :hugs:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no  praying all goes well ray:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh no, hope everything goes smoothly! Good luck


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So glad the kids are moving. More prayers coming. <3 <3 <3


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no....I hope all is well ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the good thoughts 
After I called the vets office, receptionist called back to see if I'd bring her in as the farm vet was out on another call a good distance away.... I tried but after the truck slid sideways as I was getting it in my driveway, I decided that I'd do what I had to do.
I'd felt inside with 2 fingers and she was so swollen that I couldn't find her cervix, this poor doe went through hell and as I manually dilated her I felt a head and found the mouth, got it going in the right direction. She laid down and pushed out a bubble, I broke it and pulled the kid by it's mouth. Breathing yay!! As she was busy with the first I went back in and found back hooves and hoped and prayed they belonged to the same kid... pulled as she pushed and this ones breathing too... 3rd kid pulled by one rear foot, at this point I was just wanting those kids out and was going on hope and a prayer...4th kid came but first.
Yes quads and a tangled mess which is why she wasn't dilating, all 4 dry with sweaters and because 2 are at 1lb 8 oz each, they do have a 90watt bulb on them. All 4 nursed and mama is resting after she ate her feed. Still waiting on afterbirth

Oh and there are 2 boys and 2 girls... a polled red boy and a polled chocolate doe.... the other buck and doe are a chocolate color too... I think, it's been a very long day


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh poor mama, she must be in pain right now . Thank goodness all the kids are ok though, what a blessing! And four of them, too. You were brave enough to go in and help, and because of that you saved the kids and probably the doe, too.

Post pics when you can, I wanna see them!  ......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on getting her taken care of and the quads!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Liz!!!! You both did an awesome job! Wow, poor Miss Foxy, I bet she must be overwhelmed with 4 babies as a first timer! You must be exhausted and nerves rattled!
I know you'll post pics when you have a chance, but sure can't wait to see them.
Are you planning to keep any babies this year?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, you are a hero to this momma and her babies ... I'm so sorry for the horrible stress, but I'm SO glad all is well.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! What an ordeal! Way to go at getting them all sorted out!!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not able to retain any of this years kids  All will be up for sale .
Red kid is a polled buckling, kid in rear is the 2nd polled boy. Doeling next to red boy and doeling in purple sweater.
Mama got up to drink and each of the kids nursed well


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, so glad you got them all out and mom and kids are all doing well!  congrats in the quads!! They are soo cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow!! Great job, Liz!!! Adorable babies! Congratulations!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh phew!! Poor mommy goat! I'm going to be all concerned for her now, keep us posted on her recovery.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! What an ordeal! Pulling all four? Hats off to you Liz..... :clap:


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

wow, what a great story! What cuties!!! I am a new goat owner. We have only had one freshening to date, and our doe surprised us and had a healthy baby girl while we were sleeping. We had company that night... along with a few glasses of wine, so we didn't check on her like we normaly would have. :GAAH: So I missed out on visualizing all the pre-birth mucous, soft talking, ect... Lesson learned. Currently I have a doe that I think is ready and has had contractions. She is a Nigerian/Nubian cross, and appears to be very large, I am thinking multiples, so I understand that the chances of needing intervention are higher. I am also in nursing school and conveniently... or not so conveniently... I am in my labor and delivery clinicals. Needless to say I am envisioning everything possible that can go wrong. After hearing your story I am curious what gave you the final clue to go in. I know you said that she was having contractions, but was she actively pushing? Did she have a good amount of mucous before, if so how soon before? Was she talking to her side and nesting? My vet told me that if she is actively pushing for 20-25 minutes with no results then its time to go in... is this what you did, or did you go in sooner? Also did you dose her with antibiotics after going in? Sorry for the barrage of questions. I'd appreciated any advice you can give. Thanks!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How is Foxy and Kids today Liz?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm getting ready to go out and feed but though it's cold here, all 4 kids are doing well  Mama has been up to nurse and is doing good herself 

She'll jump up on the milkstand with no problems for her feed and does not like it at all when I use the witch hazel compresses for her swollen back side, she is not too keen on the needle sticks either 

Each kid seems to take turns at feeding time, it's cute to see them leave their cozy corner 2 at a time, duck under mom for a few minutes then go back to their nest as the other 2 make their way to her. I'll be checking weights and supplemental as needed for the 2 who are smaller.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Gals to hear they are all doing good!  

Awe!!  that is so adorable!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Brendi said:


> wow, what a great story! What cuties!!! I am a new goat owner. We have only had one freshening to date, and our doe surprised us and had a healthy baby girl while we were sleeping. We had company that night... along with a few glasses of wine, so we didn't check on her like we normaly would have. :GAAH: So I missed out on visualizing all the pre-birth mucous, soft talking, ect... Lesson learned. Currently I have a doe that I think is ready and has had contractions. She is a Nigerian/Nubian cross, and appears to be very large, I am thinking multiples, so I understand that the chances of needing intervention are higher. I am also in nursing school and conveniently... or not so conveniently... I am in my labor and delivery clinicals. Needless to say I am envisioning everything possible that can go wrong. After hearing your story I am curious what gave you the final clue to go in. I know you said that she was having contractions, but was she actively pushing? Did she have a good amount of mucous before, if so how soon before? Was she talking to her side and nesting? My vet told me that if she is actively pushing for 20-25 minutes with no results then its time to go in... is this what you did, or did you go in sooner? Also did you dose her with antibiotics after going in? Sorry for the barrage of questions. I'd appreciated any advice you can give. Thanks!!!


Well, I try and get to know each of my girls well enough that I can tell when there is an issue... with Foxy, she was born here so I guess I know her pretty well 
Her udder was full and tight Thursday evening and her ligaments were very low so I figured she'd be going within a day but as I fed Friday morning she was eating all I put in front of her and was contracting every 10 minutes, I kept watch with her and timed the contractions.... easy to see because her tail came up and over her back and she was hunching up with each one. No mucous to indicate she was close.
After almost 6 hours with consistant, hard contractions and being restless I just had this gut feeling that something was wrong 
I washed up, washed her up and went in but felt no bubble or even her cervix... she was very swollen in the canal and when I did find her cervix it was barely a fingertip open. I waited half hour and let her rest, I could tell she was very uncomfortable and I checked again, no change so I called my vets office and he couldn't come out as he was on another call that could take awhile, I have never been to the office but was asked if I could take her in. I was in panic mode and tried to get my husbands truck out but slid in the snow so I figured that I would need to do what was needed for her.
I calmed down and went back to her, it was very hard on her as I manipulated my fingers gently to dilate her, I found a head but had 6 legs tangled next to it , feeling this I knew the main bubble had broken but I don't know when because she never had anything dripping or any discharge.
Once I managed to get the head in the canal, I let her push and just had a towel ready, I did need to grasp the nose and pull as she pushed. After the kid was out and breathing there were 2 bubbles that appeared, I pushed one back and the next kid came back legs first. Then the third and the fourth I fished for tail first. 
I went with my gut that something was wrong and there was. She wasn't dilating because all those legs kept the pressure off of the cervix.
She's eating, drinking, pooping and peeing normally getting dosed with 3.5cc Pen G once a day and all is good


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow, what a great story. Thank you for sharing! I hope I don't find myself in that situation, but if I do it is extremely helpful hearing your experience. Thanks again, glad to hear they are doing well!


----------

